# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  अन्डरएक्टिव थायराइड में कारगर है ," प्राकृतिक भोजन".

## Apurv Sharma

यह एक बहुत महत्वपूर्ण विषय है की, थायराइड किसी भी उम्र में हो सकता है। थायराइड हमारे शरीर का महत्वपूर्ण ग्लैंड होता है। इस का आकार तितली के होता है।  थायराइड गले के अगले हिस्से में तथा श्वास नली के ऊपर एवं स्वर यन्त्र के दोनों तरफ दो भागों में बंटा होता है। थायराइड शरीर में होर्मोंन प्रोड्यूस करती है और यह मेटाबॉलिज्म ग्रंन्थि को कंट्रोल करती है। हम जो भी खाना खाते हैं, उसको यह थायराइड ग्रंन्थि शरीर के लिए उपयोगी ऊर्जा में बदलती है। इसके लिए यह थायरायड ग्रंन्थि से निकलने वाले हार्मोन शरीर की लगभग सभी क्रियाओं पर अपना प्रभाव डालते हैं। बॉडी में थायराइड की कमी या अधिकता ब्लड टेस्ट के जरिए पता लगायी जाती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

* दो प्रकार का है "थाइरोइड"-* 

पहला हाइपरथायरॉइडिज्म और दूसरा हाइपोथारॉइडिज्म। यदि किसी व्यक्ति थायराइड ग्रंन्थि से अधिक हार्मोन बनने लगे तो इस के फल स्वरुप हाइपरथायरॉइडिज्म और कम बनने लगे तो हाइपरथायरॉइडिज्म और कम बनने हाइपोथायरॉइडिज्म हो जाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हाइपोथारॉइडिज्म :-

*Attachment 906785
*हाइपरथायरॉइडिज्म :-

*Attachment 906786

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है? इलाज :-*

वेसे तो थाइरोइड से बचने के कई उपाए है , परन्तु कुछ आसानतरीके भी है जिन से हम इसे कण्ट्रोल में रखते है,  हेल्दी डाइट, एक्सरसाइज व योग के अलावा समय-समय पर थायराइड की जांच इस बीमारी को रोकने में काफी मदद करती है। थायराइड और इसका उपचार आमतौर पर आप के शरीर की प्रतिरक्षा तंत्र को नुकसान पहुंचाता है। जिससे प्रतिरक्षा प्रणाली कमजोर होती है और शरीर को रोगों और संक्रमण से लड़ने की ताकत खो जाती है। इसलिए, यह जरूरी है कि पौष्टिक भोजन किया जाए।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड होने पर ये फल खाएं-* 

कुछ फल इस बीमारी में बहुत ही कारगर है परन्तु कुछ घातक तो हममें पता होना चाहिए कौन सा फल खाए कौन सा नहीं | तो इस बीमारी से बचाव के लिए जामुन, कीवी, चेरी, खट्टे फल, पपीता, आम, प्लम और लाल अंगूर जरूर खाएं। ये फल बीमारी से तो दूर रखते ही हैं साथ ही आपके एम्यूजन सिस्टम (प्रतिरक्षा प्रणाली) को भी मजबूत बनाते हैं। इन फलों में विटामिन सी, बीटा कैरोटीन फाइबर आदि प्रचुर मात्रा में होता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कुछ अन्य जानने योग्य बाते :-
*
थायराइड रोग के लिए आहार में फल एवं सब्जियां, मछली, साबुत अनाज, अंडा, फलियां और सेम नियमित रूप से लेना चाहिए। साथ ही थायराइड की दवा की सही खुराक भी लेनी जरूरी है। कम से कम हर 6 महीने में जांच करवाएं। नियमित रूप से सक्रिय रहें क्योंकि शारीरिक गतिविधि विशेष रूप से महत्वपूर्ण है अगर आप हाइपोथायरायडिज्म से पीड़ित हैं। रोज कम से कम 30-45 मिनट का व्यायाम जरूर करें। एक दिन में केवल 10 मिनट की नियमित शारीरिक गतिविधि से भी मदद मिलेगी। साथ ही आपके शरीर की जरूरतों को जानें। थाइरोइड में केला फायदेमंद होता है। एक हफ्ते में 2-3 बार तक इन खाद्य पदार्थों का सेवन करना चाहिए।

----------

